# Problem with BlitzSafe adapter!



## skubz (May 24, 2009)

I recently got a BltizSafe adapter from eBay that is supposed to be in working condition. It is the blitzsafe V.3A, which I'm pretty sure is supposed to work with my car. Anyway, I plug it into the trunk CD changer harness and nothing. When I select "CD Changer" on my stereo (Monsoon double din), the light goes to CD Changer for 2 seconds, then goes back to CD.
Help?


----------

